# too old?



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

What age would you consider a horse TOO OLD to be ridden?

I am considering buying a 21 yr. old mare that doesn't look a day older then 10... she has plenty of get up and go, is very healthy, and just fun to be around... pictured below. 

Oh, and she is a registered QH with Two eye'd Jack breeding.

Note; I do have another post on HF asking you to critique her conformation


----------



## antonella (Feb 29, 2012)

*21*

ok, she not really young. but she looks great and with a sweet face. if you like her, go on don't exitate and get her. I'm sure you'll have fun.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There is no set age - some horses are used up/afflicted with injuries or conditions that render them non-ridable fairly young and others are able to move comfortably well into their later years. 
I would suggest a good PPE and deciding from there.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree, there isn't really a set age, it's different for each individual. I used to show a horse that was 27, and did well.

For me if the horse is relatively healthy, correct weight, sound and WANTS to get out and go, then there is no reason it shouldn't be ridden. Horses that have navicular, ringbone, etc... it depends on how well it's being managed and how comfortable the horse is. Many of these horses have no problems however you do have to have proper shoeing for their condition and take it a little easier on them... no barrels, jumps, 8 hour trail rides etc. If the horse has been used pretty lightly most of it's life (mostly trails, etc) and not barrel raced, jumped, etc then there is a good chance it can go up into the 30's. I'm NOT saying however that horses that have been athletic aren't just as good at older ages, it's just that when you buy at this age an you don't know how the horse was cared for, what preventative measures were taken with it, etc... Unless you have known and ridden with these people for a while then it could have some mild soundness issues that may slip past your vet check but affect your riding later.

I would definitely have the horse vet checked to make sure there aren't any hidden issues and then if the vet passes the horse, go have some great rides on a great horse that knows what it's doing


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

The oldest horse I have ever ridden was 33. We did a lot of walking - but she insisted in trotting quite a bit too. We rode for about two hours. 

Then again, I have seen horses who were done at 17. It depends on the horse.

I have also read an article in Equus (YEARS ago) about a man who took 1st in a 50 mile ride riding his 24 year old Arab.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree it depends on the horse's willingness, pain level (if any) and their general mental and physical condition. A vet check could probably tell you a lot, and relieve concerns  Back when I worked on a trail farm, I was shocked when I found out most of the horses there were well into their 20's, and a couple into their 30's! These were horses that still had plenty of go and could do 4 hours of trails every other day (generally one day work, one day rest, we rotated a lot.)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I 100% agree with the previous posters.
I have a 27 year old mare who, though she's finally physically starting to give into age a bit, mentally think she's about 4 1/2.

The things you have to think about with an older horse are: 
1) they are yours until they die. After they hit 24-25, it's going to be hard, if not impossible to sell that horse to pretty much any reputable owner and by that point, the horse has really earned a stable reliable life anyway. 
2) You're just in time (maybe in a few years in this gals case) for all the age-related expenses. Sure, young horses have unexpected expenses, but in old age, horses often get things like Cushings which require spendy daily medication. Or, she could be like my mare, made it all the way to 27 without issues but was just diagnosed with Moon Blindness in both eyes. That means she cannot go without a flymask when it's sunny, ever. If she has another inevitable Uveitis attack, it'll cost me about $175 just for that time. Then, eventually it'll happen again, etc etc. Then, if she ever needs surgery to remove her eyes (hopefully not), I'm looking a bill of over $300.

My girl would have passed a PPE 4 years ago when I got her and probably still would, except for the fact that she has pretty limited vision. When I bought her, I never even considered blindess as a possibility, ever. I thought she might become old and lame in her thirties (hope not, obviously) but I never considered that she might be looking at spending her thirties without sight...


All that being said, I love my older horse, she's a ton of fun. She's taught me so much and she has a home, no matter what, rideable/blind as a bat/whatever.
There's just a a lot more work and money, not to mention love, that goes into the responsible ownership of an older horses than is "required" for responsible ownership of a younger horse.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

As others have mentioned, it varies horse to horse, no one can tell you "too old" sight unseen! As long as you get a "clear to go" from a vet, I'd go for it! She may have many more years of riding left in her, as well as love to give!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I got my horse when he was 28, 14 years later I still have him, I did retire him about 5 years(he was about 37 when I retired him, he would still gallop all the way home from a trail ride lol) ago when I got pregnant, but I have ridden him since and he would be completely ride-able if it weren't for an injury to his hock that happened in October.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

it depends on the horse and what horse is used for


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with Wallaby I got my first horse when she was 25 now she is 27 going on 28 and we gave her to a friend to go on rides around is 50 acre property just because he wanted a solid reliable horse. She still have the mind of a 4 yr old though she slightly harder to keep weight on and her teeth were starting to go on her. 

It depends on the horse this girl pepper ^ still has a lot of get up and go but I also new a 19 yr old who retired.


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

rachel1786 said:


> i got my horse when he was 28, 14 years later i still have him, i did retire him about 5 years(he was about 37 when i retired him, he would still gallop all the way home from a trail ride lol) ago when i got pregnant, but i have ridden him since and he would be completely ride-able if it weren't for an injury to his hock that happened in october.


 
wow!!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

We stopped riding Toma (1970-2004, RIP) when he was about 28yo. Ro Go Bar (1982-2009, RIP) was getting feeble the last year of his life, so we didn't ride him. Corporal (1982-2009, RIP) had so much get up and go one year before his stroke in 2009 that he wouldn't stop jigging at the 145th National Gettysburg.
JUST keep in mind that older horses need long warmups and longer cool downs than younger horses. Otherwise, if they WANT to be ridden, do it. =D


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree 100% with all the other posters. The oldest horse I know is 42 years old, and he is still used for the very young kids at the barn to learn how to barrel race. They tried to retire him but he got really anxious and stressed out, so he's back to packing the children around. And loving life .


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with the other posters, and want to call attention to what Corporal said about warm up and cool down being very important with our older horses. So very true!

This thread has also given me a smile, as my girl is only 23 and so very full of herself! :lol: Hoping for many more fun years with her.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Totally agree that it depends on the horse. 

Last year I was competing a 26 year old Thoroughbred at the preliminary level of eventing (about 3'7") and we were schooling intermediate level questions in show jumping and cross country (3'9") without any problems. He was a little harder to keep weight on and also required annual hock injections, but that's about the same as a lot of eventing horses half his age.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your positive posts about older horses  I have so often heard that you don't want to buy a horse over 20... I know think differently  Thanks again


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

FWIW, I went to a seminar on the care of the Senior Horse at EquineAffaire, and the vet who was giving the talk said that they don't consider that - for most horses, YMMV - "Senior" even begins until 25 these days. All the improvements in nutrition, hoof care, parasite control have really lengthened the active lifespan.

The other thing that she, and every other vet and trainer I've talked to, says is that the *best* thing you can do for older horse is ride them frequently. Not manically, but very regularly.

My boy is 18, and he might as well be 10. It takes him a little while to warm up some days, but once he's warmed up, he's good to go. His mind is sharp, he's enthusiastic, he's energetic.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Very cute horse! Never too old if the horse is sound etc.. go for it!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> Thank you guys for all your positive posts about older horses  I have so often heard that you don't want to buy a horse over 20... I know think differently  Thanks again


The DOWN side of owning an aged horse is that you will be their caretaker during their last days. It rips you up. Still, you know that they aren't thrown away to die slowly and alone. Sorry, must be said--been there, done that.


----------

